# Breeding CRS with CPD



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 10 gallons shrimp tank with some CRS and Cherry shrimps in it. 
It has thick vegetation and some fluval shrimp substrate. Its been set up for 2 months now. The shrimps appear to be healthy and fine. But I have no berried females yet. 

I put 4 celestial pearl danios 3 weeks ago. And I noticed 3 fry swimming last night. I was expecting that the shrimps would breed and not the fish. But still thankful for the fry. 

I wonder if you could breed CRS with fish in the tank together? Or does the fish bother them a lot?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

More likely than not, the newborn shrimp will be food for adult CPDs and their growing fry.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Brian said:


> More likely than not, the newborn shrimp will be food for adult CPDs and their growing fry.


+1

Crystal red shrimps breed slowly and CPD are predators, they will hunt baby shrimps. You can put lots of moss to let shrimplets live and grow there, but it's better to separate fish.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

But will CRS still try to get berried with the CPDs around? Or does it stress them to have the fish around?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Stress will have an impact on breeding patterns from what I've read... So it's a risk your willing to take that's for sure! I recommend to not keep any fish with shrimp, even Ottos I don't really recommend even though claimed they dont eat shrimp... And stick to algae...


----------

